# IELTS score for CEC



## americandesimd (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I would be applying for the CEC category. my age is 30. What is the minimum score I require in each section of IELTS in order to be eligible to apply in the CEC category.

Thanks


----------



## ankita9030 (Jul 15, 2014)

Your test results must match the CLB/NCLC below:

->	7 or higher for each of the language abilities
->	6 for any one of the language abilities
->	7 or higher for any other two of those abilities
->	8 or higher for the remaining ability


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Search


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

americandesimd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would be applying for the CEC category. my age is 30. What is the minimum score I require in each section of IELTS in order to be eligible to apply in the CEC category.
> 
> Thanks



What does the government's website say?


----------



## americandesimd (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks Friends for the quick reply.
I did check on the CIC website and was a little confused. It mentions as below

Language testing – Canadian Experience Class


CLB Level	Test results for each ability
Listening	Reading	Writing	Speaking
0, A	9 and above	8.0-9.0	7.0-9.0	7.0-9.0	7.0-9.0
0, A	8	7.5	6.5	6.5	6.5
0, A	7	6.0	6.0	6.0	6.0
B	6	5.5	5.0	5.5	5.5
B	5	5.0	4.0	5.0	5.0


I come under NOC 0,A so was wondering whether 6.0 in all four IELTS abilities will work for me or not?

please clarify. Thanks.


----------

